# My 2008 Pirate Display



## SkullDaddy (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope everyone had a great Halloween this year.

Please let me know what you think of my basement pirate display.

Pics:
http://www.theness.com/images/halloween/PirateHalloween/Album1.htm






Thanks
Bob


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job Bob...you get to leave it up all year long?


----------



## SkullDaddy (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, Yes I do. The basement will become increasingly cluttered as the year progresses but I'll only take things down if a workman needs to get to the furnace for instance.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Outstanding! The detail, the music, the entire atmosphere just top notch. I LOVE the cat skellie.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is amazing! So much detail it's hard to take it all in. Can you show how the ships wheel turns? What kind of mechanism? I'm planning a pirate display next year and am saving this to favorites for future reference. Really Nice!


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazing!!! Maybe you should do my basement next year


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow you went all out! Can't begin to list the things I liked about it but let's start with the pilot wheel. Great animation. Honestly this is too good for the basement!! Who got to see it? Did you do a party?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

What a great set up! I love that you had planks on the floor too. I'm glad you plan to leave it up all year cuz it would be a great excuse to break out the rum.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's some nice booty! The cat skellie is a great touch, too! Great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm with ya there spider rider!!

great room ..everything looks fantastic...
where did you get the big gems?
did you make those skelly guys?
Good Job


----------



## SkullDaddy (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the great feedback everybody.

The Ship's wheel moves with a wiper motor and linkage.
Here's a pic:
http://www.theness.com/images/halloween/motorandlinkage.jpg

I threw a pirate party and I brought the trick-or-treaters down for a free haunt.

The gems were bought online last year. Do a search for "diamond" and "paperweight"

The corpses and skeletons are all store/ebay bought but I did dress them all myself.

I absolutely love those wood planks. I tore them from old pallets that have been weathering outside for many years. The pictures don't do them justice. They look great.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's got to be one of the best Halloween pirate displays I've seen.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

That display is simply stunning!


----------

